# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  نظر سنجی درباره تغییر سرنوشت

## TIGER

سلام دوستان

من می خوام سرنوشتم رو تغییر بدم

کمکی که از شما می خوام :

اینکه به نظرتون من با وجود اوردن رتبه بالا و قبول شدن در رشته حقوق دانشگاه تهران برم همین حقوق رو بخونم یا اینکه بمونم و دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و بعدش سال 96 کنکور بدم و برم دندان بخونم و چون سهمیه ایثارگران دارم قبولیم
تضمینی هست نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## TIGER

هیچکس نبود؟

----------


## khaan

سهمیه رو یه بار باهاش میتونی قبول بشی ها.  فکر نکنی امسال حقوق قبول شدی نرفتی میتونی دوباره بری با سهمیه دندون قبول شی.
ثانیا از کجا مطمعنی سال 96 با سهمیه میشه بازم دندون قبول شد؟؟ اینجا ایرانه هر روز قانون عوض میکنن.
ثالثا، درآمد ارشد حقوق از درآمد دندون دست کمی نداره.

----------


## TIGER

> سهمیه رو یه بار باهاش میتونی قبول بشی ها.  فکر نکنی امسال حقوق قبول شدی نرفتی میتونی دوباره بری با سهمیه دندون قبول شی.
> ثانیا از کجا مطمعنی سال 96 با سهمیه میشه بازم دندون قبول شد؟؟ اینجا ایرانه هر روز قانون عوض میکنن.
> ثالثا، درآمد ارشد حقوق از درآمد دندون دست کمی نداره.


یعنی حقوق هم از لحاظ درآمد خوبه؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من می خوام سرنوشتم رو تغییر بدم
> 
> کمکی که از شما می خوام :
> 
> اینکه به نظرتون من با وجود اوردن رتبه بالا و قبول شدن در رشته حقوق دانشگاه تهران برم همین حقوق رو بخونم یا اینکه بمونم و دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و بعدش سال 96 کنکور بدم و برم دندان بخونم و چون سهمیه ایثارگران دارم قبولیم
> تضمینی هست نظرتون چیه؟


امسال سهمیه پزشکی ایثارگران 10 درصد کاهش داشته و بنظرم حقوق بخونید بهتره

----------


## khaan

> یعنی حقوق هم از لحاظ درآمد خوبه؟


حقوق بی خود بهترین رشته انسانی نیست. از لحاظ درآمد عالیه

----------


## TIGER

نظ دیگه ای نبود؟؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من می خوام سرنوشتم رو تغییر بدم
> 
> کمکی که از شما می خوام :
> 
> اینکه به نظرتون من با وجود اوردن رتبه بالا و قبول شدن در رشته حقوق دانشگاه تهران برم همین حقوق رو بخونم یا اینکه بمونم و دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و بعدش سال 96 کنکور بدم و برم دندان بخونم و چون سهمیه ایثارگران دارم قبولیم
> تضمینی هست نظرتون چیه؟


من تو یک پست دیگه هم گفتم من لیسانس حقوق هستم امسال ارشد رته 2 حقوق شدم حقوق بی خود ترین رشته انسانی و 90 درصد حقوق خونده ها بیکار میمونند پس اصلا حقوق نیاین 
ضمنا اگر میخواین بیاین حقوق دانشگاه بهشتی حقوقش بهتر از تهرانه
البته من توصیه نمیکنم دو سال بمونی برای دندون بلکه توصیه میکنم امسال یک رشته دیگه به غیر از حقوق بری

----------


## KowsarDDC

*من می گم حقوق به نظرم شما وارد هر کاری که بشین موفقیت و رضایت شغلیتون کاملا بستگی به جدیت و پشتکار خودتون داره
مگه همین وکیلایی که واسه یه پرونده 200 میلیون یا یه میلیارد می گیرن از کجا اومدن؟؟خب اینا هم حقوق خوندن ولی فرق داشتن با بقیه وگرنه حقوق دان بیکار هم داریم*

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من می خوام سرنوشتم رو تغییر بدم
> 
> کمکی که از شما می خوام :
> 
> اینکه به نظرتون من با وجود اوردن رتبه بالا و قبول شدن در رشته حقوق دانشگاه تهران برم همین حقوق رو بخونم یا اینکه بمونم و دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و بعدش سال 96 کنکور بدم و برم دندان بخونم و چون سهمیه ایثارگران دارم قبولیم
> تضمینی هست نظرتون چیه؟



سلام.... روزت بخیر
ببین شما کلا باید سه تا معیار رو در این مورد مد نظر قرار بدی
که این سه تا معیار رو پیش هرکی بری بهت معرفی میکنه از مشاور گرفته تا دوست و رفیق
این سه تا معیارهم به ترتیب اینان:
1-علاقه
2-علاقه
3-علاقه

----------


## Maximus

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من می خوام سرنوشتم رو تغییر بدم
> 
> کمکی که از شما می خوام :
> 
> اینکه به نظرتون من با وجود اوردن رتبه بالا و قبول شدن در رشته حقوق دانشگاه تهران برم همین حقوق رو بخونم یا اینکه بمونم و دیپلم تجربی بگیرم و بعدش سال 96 کنکور بدم و برم دندان بخونم و چون سهمیه ایثارگران دارم قبولیم
> تضمینی هست نظرتون چیه؟


ازاد یا سراسری؟؟؟

----------


## TIGER

> ازاد یا سراسری؟؟؟


برای حقوق ملی ولی برای دندان آزاد

----------


## Maximus

> برای حقوق ملی ولی برای دندان آزاد


گفتی دوسال تاخیر ....خب نظام وظیفه چی میشه؟؟؟ معافیت داری

----------


## Hellion

کلن دنیا به کامته داش ...

----------


## TIGER

> گفتی دوسال تاخیر ....خب نظام وظیفه چی میشه؟؟؟ معافیت داری


اره معافیت دارم

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

کدوم بیشتر دوست داری؟؟

حقوق حفظیات و سختی های خودشوو داره

دندون هم همینطور

ببین کدوم ارومت میکنه

ولی من جای تو بودم

دندون میخوندم

----------


## TIGER

دوستان من هیچ ذهنیتی از فیزیک،زیست،شیمی،ریاضی،زمی  ن ندارم به نظرتون اگه از فردا تا خود کنکور 95 روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونم می تونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟

----------


## Maximus

> هیچکس نبود؟


من قبلا نظرسنجیت شرکت کردم گفتم برو همون حقوق رو بخون ....اما گفتی معاف هستی ؛الان میگم
 هر کاری که دوست داری انجام بده ...میفهمی چی میگم معافی داداش ، برو لذت ببر از زندگیت(دوسال از زندگیت جلویی)

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
بشین همین حقوق رو بخون چون اگه بخوای دندان بخونی یک سال باید عمرتو تلف کنی و برای سال بعد هم تضمینی هست که بخوای دندان قبول بشی؟؟؟
ولی بازم مونده به علاقت و تواناییت اگه میبینی هم علاقشو داری و هم تواناییشو داری پس بسم الله
موفق باشی 
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

سربازی معافیت با سهمیه!!!

کنکور با سهمیه!!!
ازاد هم قبول بشن شهریه رو بنیاد شهید میده!
پردیس هم برن شهریه رو بنیاد شهید میده!!

خدایا خودت ظهور کن!!!

----------


## HellishBoy

لعنت به این بی عدالتی ..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! من پوستم کنده میشه تا یه رتبه معمولی بیارم اونوقت طرف با 1 دهم تلاش من راحت نتیجه 10 برابری منو میاره !!!!!! تو کدوم دینی همیچین بی عدالتی هست ؟!!!!!!! امان از دست سهمیه ............ امان از بی عدالتی ............ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TIGER

دوستان لطفا با قصد کمک کردن به من پست بدید ممکنه نظراتتون واقعا سرنوشت منو عوض کنه

----------


## AmirAria

> دوستان من هیچ ذهنیتی از فیزیک،زیست،شیمی،ریاضی،زمی  ن ندارم به نظرتون اگه از فردا تا خود کنکور 95 روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونم می تونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟


نه 
همینجور بی برنامه بخوای شروع کنی اولا روزی 15 ساعت خستت میکنه همین هفته اول ، نمیکشی به یه سال

----------


## TIGER

> نه 
> همینجور بی برنامه بخوای شروع کنی اولا روزی 15 ساعت خستت میکنه همین هفته اول ، نمیکشی به یه سال


داداش از اینکه می تونم روزی 15 ساعت مطمن باش شما با این فرض نظر بده 
تشکر

----------


## Maximus

داداش حتما کلاس برو ....

----------


## HellishBoy

> دوستان لطفا با قصد کمک کردن به من پست بدید ممکنه نظراتتون واقعا سرنوشت منو عوض کنه



عزیز من اولا من میدونم تو بشدت تحت تاثیر جو قرار گرفتی .... هیجان زده شدی ..... 2سال پشت کنکور موندن میدونی یعنی چی !!؟!!!!  عاقلانه تصمیم بگیر .... اگه حقوق دوست داری برو دنبال همون تحت تاثیر جو قرار نگیر .... وقت و عمر خودتم تلف نکن .... حالا خود دانی !

----------


## Mahdi1377

دوست عزیز حقوق می تونی دفتر بزنی منظورم ثپت اسناد و ایناست.خیلی هم درآمدش عالیه.پدر و مادر من میگفتن برم انسانی ولی چون علاقه نداشتم نرفتم.نگران بیکاری نباش دفتر ثپت اسناد میزنی از دکتر هم پولت بیشتر میشه.
+بخوای دوسال بمونی کنکور بدی خیلی ضایعست چون دوسال عمر خیلیه.من یک ثانیه از عمرمو هدر نمیدم چه برسه دو سال؟!!
خلاصه این نظر من بود که بری حقوق و دفتر بزنی و درآمد داشته باشی.با تشکر

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوستان من هیچ ذهنیتی از فیزیک،زیست،شیمی،ریاضی،زمی  ن ندارم به نظرتون اگه از فردا تا خود کنکور 95 روزی 15 ساعت درس بخونم می تونم پزشکی قبول بشم؟


اولین کار باید مشاور پیدا کنی و بشینی برنامه بریزی

با روزی 15 ساعت بی هدف به هیج چا نمیرسی

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

این تاپیکوو بخون

روزی 15 ساعت هم شروع نکن

میبری وسطش بازده میاد پایین

شما از الان منطقی و مبحثی درس بخون فلان مبحث تموم شه

و با عالیترین کیفیت بخون تو کنکور رتبه زیر 600 هم میاری ولی شرطش درست و با عمق خوندنه

بشین همین امشب دو دوتا 4 تا کن

ببین میصفره یا حقوق ؟؟

سوالی هم بود در خدمم

----------


## AmirAria

> داداش از اینکه می تونم روزی 15 ساعت مطمن باش شما با این فرض نظر بده 
> تشکر


شیمی و زیست رو اینقدر منابع خوب تو بازار هست که بتونی خودت بخونی و یاد بگیری .(ضریب زیست تو زیر گروه 1 ، چهاره  و ضریب شیمی 3 )
ریاضی و فیزیک رو زیاد اطلاعی ندارم و شاید مجبور شی کلاس بری . (ضریب جفتش 2 )
زمین هم تو زیرگروه یک برای پزشکی تاثیر نداره ، برای دارو اگه میخوای باید بالا بزنی . 
بستگی داره به شناخت خودت از خودت . 
اگه میدونی این یه سال میتونی کاری بکنی کارستون آره ، علاقه به پزشکی هم مهم ترین چیزه ، واقعا بهش علاقه داری یا نه ؟ 
باید از خیلی چیزا بگذری (من شناختی از شما ندارم) ، از نت ، تفریحات اضافی ، خواب ، و ...
اگه میتونی و مرد میدونی ، بسم الله 
و الا حقوق هم رشته خوبیه ، هم اگه کاربلد باشی واقعا درآمد خوبی داره

----------

